# Low cost VFD as basis for AC Drive. Protips?



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

I found this on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VARIABLE-FR...lectrical_Equipment_Tools&hash=item45f7ef4c35

Appears to be a cheap Chinese VFD, and from what i can decipher, it has Torque Control, and analog input. With an upgraded powerstage, others have used VFD's to drive AC motors in cars. Anybody see any major problems with this one? Other than the manual is more than likely Chinese?

Low cost, NEW, and capable of 400Hz. Can run on 1 phase, so you can apparently disable Phase Failure Detect. They are hiding the brand, typical of asian knock offs. More than likely made by a real company, and sold out the back door, with a different name on it.


Should i pick one up and be the test dummy?


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

1.5 KW is not going to drive a very large vehicle. Power stage upgrade is likely to be costly.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

alexcrouse said:


> Should i pick one up and be the test dummy?


I'd pass on that. Get a name brand, maybe used, where you can download the manual in your native language. Be sure it runs on low voltage, 230 Vac and best if it has the words "flux vector closed loop" in the control choices.

Regards,

major


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

I sent an email to Eric Tischer, the guy with the 100mph passat. I want to get a known to work VFD, or at least one thats easy to work with and understand. However, the price on some of these is killer.


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

Salty9 said:


> 1.5 KW is not going to drive a very large vehicle. Power stage upgrade is likely to be costly.


Its actually much cheaper than buying one that can do the job alone.


----------

